

CES Has No 'Formal Complaints' About Booth Babes. Time To Change That. - taylorbuley
http://www.forbes.com/sites/connieguglielmo/2013/01/30/ces-has-no-formal-complaints-about-booth-babes-time-to-change-that/

======
jacalata
"“We have a basic decency policy. People should be covered."....As for the
painted women in pasties and thongs, they didn’t violate the basic decency
policy, says Chupka because it’s “art.”"

I don't care what you call it, I have no interest in going to a supposedly
professional conference/trade show and coming across a group of naked women.
And if CES is happy for exhibitors to set up like that, that means I have no
interest in going to CES.

